# Suche ISDN Telefonschalter



## rzelpiv (20 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einer Schaltung oder Gerät, um ein Relais über Telefon (Ziffercode) oder Handy (Ziffercode oder SMS) ein und auszuschalten. Hab einen ISDN-Anschluß.
Danke für Euere Tips.


----------



## marlob (20 Dezember 2007)

In diesem Thread ging es um ein ähnliches Thema.
Dort wurde unter anderem auch hierhin verlinkt
BTR-Netcom
Gucke dir die Dinger mal an. Du könnstest dann ja eine deiner ISDN Nummern daran anschliessen und bei Anruf schaltet der Apparat durch.


----------



## marlob (20 Dezember 2007)

Im Mikrocontroller Forum gibt es auch noch einige threads dazu.
unter anderem den hier Schalten per SMS


----------

